# Printing with Brother HL-L2320D



## Buggzy... (Mar 28, 2018)

Trying to get printing working ...
found driver on https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/brother-hll2360d/

but it's .rpm so don't know what to do ..
also have CD that came with printer ...  has driver for Mac OSX  10.7.5  10.8  ...
read u can use Apple Drivers ??  but where do I install it??

Also installed apsfilter ...  but it's huge and seems overkill for just me on 32 bit laptop.

Originally installed lpd ..  but looks like I need to go to CUPS ...  

Any help would be appreciated  .. thanks


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 28, 2018)

I am not experienced with printers (I do not use one), but if this model does have BR-Script (some kind of Brother PostScript translator/layer) support you should not need a driver with you will be using `lpd`. Just the ppd file, I guess.

Do a search in the forums because there are some threads about it with reasonable information.


----------



## shepper (Mar 29, 2018)

The HL-L2360 supports PCL6, the HL-L2320D does not:
Brother USA HL-L2360DW Specs
Brother USA HL-L2320D Specs

The HL-L2360 uses a rasterconvertor based on the ghostscript pxlmono driver.  Ghostscript is opensource.

The HL-L2320D is nearly a paperweight in FreeBSD.  In the ppd for the HL-L2320D, there is a line where the rasterconvertor calls for a linux binary (aka Blob) compiled by Brother.  What is in the blob is only known to Brother - not opensource.

Your options are:
1)  Trade for another printer that supports PCL6 or Postscript
2)  Try to use the HL-L2320D with Linux emulation (likely 32 bit) in FreeBSD.  In Thread 52965 srobert had success with a Brother Label printer via Linux emulation.
3)  Connect the HL-L2320D to a linux/later mac computer and print via cups/raw-output.
4)  Connect the HL-L2320D to a windows/mac/linux computer/nas and print via samba.


----------



## Buggzy... (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes that's kind of what I've been thinking ... find a old cheap windows box and use
it for a printer spooler !! I really hate to give up the HL-L2320D, it really does a
nice clear job of printing black and white ....


----------



## shepper (Apr 1, 2018)

I would venture that the mechanical aspects of the HL-L2320 are nearly the same as the HL-L2360D.  They use the same toner and drum.  The HL-L2360D has 32mb RAM vs the 8mb in the HL-L2320D and better printer smarts for an upcharge of ~ $30.
It is likely that the cost of a cheap windows box + cheaper brother = cost of the more expensive brother.  If you are patient you can often find deals.


----------

